# How can you tell when a yellow boxfish is dying?



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My yellow box fish is acting very strange today... He is lingering at the top and bottom of the tank when he is usually always swimming around. If he were any other fish I would not be concerned, but I understand he will emit a toxin that will kill all of my other fish when he dies or is close to death. Does anyone know how I can distinguish between a yellow box fish on its way out vs a yellow box fish having an "off" day?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not a salty, Admin, but are there vultures circling over your tank or perching along the side of the tank? That would be a sure sign of an impending demise.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

And here I thought they were just hanging out because they liked to watch my tank as I do...

The box fish seems to be doing better, but does anyone have any ideas for the future? _Serious_ ideas for the future?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry for the ill-humor. I am just one sick individual. I am glad to hear that your yellow box fish is looking, and hopefully feeling better.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

keep activated carbon in your system at all times as a precaution, also, when you say yellow boxfish are you referring to a yellow cubicus or a cowfish? It would also be a good idea to set up a quaruntine tank for him incase treatment is necessary, (assuming you already have one), i've seen ostracitoxin wipe out a tank before, it's never a pretty site


----------

